# meet Vlada!



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

let me introduce to you Llama's little "sister" Vlada! she's a silver* toy poodle. she is incredibly affectionate and well-behaved. stunning temperament. she is three months old and Llama's five months.

i have some Vlada's pictures over here:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=3 ... dae4f49d10

the girls are bonding just fine. it's hysterical to watch their antics. 

*silvers are born black and fully clear by two years of age.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Aaawww I have a soft spot for poodles. She's adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She is so adorable, congrats on the new addition  I love her coloring too. Its really great that her and Llama are getting along well together.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh my goodness, look at her! She's stunning ^_^

It's wonderful when pets befriend one another because there's always someone to play with!

~Katie


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I love her face...she looks like a little princess!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Alastrina said:


> It's wonderful when pets befriend one another because there's always someone to play with!


that was the plan.  i think getting a second poodle was my best idea so far. seriously! btw, she's from champion bloodlines.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She is just precious!! Such a cute face.


----------

